

Show HN: Semantic and full-text code search for GitHub repos - sqs
https://sourcegraph.com/github.com/gorilla/mux/.search?q=newRe

======
sqs
OP here. Would love feedback on this. Note that you can hover over the code
snippet for doc tooltips and jump-to-def links.

Here are some more examples:

Python: [https://sourcegraph.com/github.com/andymccurdy/redis-
py/.sea...](https://sourcegraph.com/github.com/andymccurdy/redis-
py/.search?q=hlen)

Java: [https://sourcegraph.com/github.com/aws/aws-sdk-
java/.search?...](https://sourcegraph.com/github.com/aws/aws-sdk-
java/.search?q=elasticmapreduce%3A)

Go:
[https://sourcegraph.com/golang.org/x/net/.search?q=attrs%26a...](https://sourcegraph.com/golang.org/x/net/.search?q=attrs%26attr)

